# Power Point Formatierungspalette



## Agentur2007 (23. Juli 2007)

HILFE!

Ich habe vier verschiedene Folien erstellt, deren Hintergrund jedoch gleich ist. Sie unterscheiden sich nur durch die Art und Verteilung der Text- und Grafikfelder.
Nun möchte ich, dass diese, meine Formatierung in die Formatierungspalette von Power Point aufgenommen wird, damit ich immer wieder darauf zurückgreifen kann.
Weiß irgendjemand wie das geht?


----------



## fluessig (24. Juli 2007)

Da ich schon lange nur noch mit Openoffice arbeite kann ich dir bei Powerpoint nicht die exakte Option im Menü nennen, aber such mal nach dem Begriff Folienmaster oder Vorlage. Damit kannst du Vorgaben zu Anordnung der Felder (wie Titelleiste, Fußleiste, Körper) machen.

Eventuell bist damit aber noch nicht ganz am Ziel, da du ja noch eigene Layouts hast (Anordnung der Felder im Körper) - da bin ich dann aber überfragt, wie man diese in Powerpoint selbst definiert.

Edit: Für diesen Thread wäre das Forum für Office Programme das richtige gewesen. Vielleicht kann ein freundlicher Moderator das ganze mal eben verschieben


----------



## Maik (24. Juli 2007)

Hi!


fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Für diesen Thread wäre das Forum für Office Programme das richtige gewesen. Vielleicht kann ein freundlicher Moderator das ganze mal eben verschieben


Ist hiermit geschehen


----------

